# Gun dipping



## Boudreaux (Jan 29, 2007)

Anyone know where to get a gun dipped in a camo finish?

I've used Duracoat in Columbus, but was wondering if there was a place closer to Duluth.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 29, 2007)

Not close to you but there was one in Augusta on Peach Orchid but they moved out to Columbia County somewhere.  If anybody knows, I need a gun or two dipped.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Feb 1, 2007)

The only ohter place I knew was K&D Gunsmithing in Cochran Ga but they closed up (Divorce) and went out of business.  I will keep my eyes open


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Feb 2, 2007)

mike bell said:


> Not close to you but there was one in Augusta on Peach Orchid but they moved out to Columbia County somewhere.  If anybody knows, I need a gun or two dipped.



Mike, here's the new info:

Specialty Camoflage Products, Inc.
2722 Mike Padgett Hwy (Hwy 56 Alt)
706-321-1222

Call first to insure they got their Mossy Oak Process franchise to do the guns. I talked to them the week they moved and they needed this in order to be able to do guns.


----------



## mike bell (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks slug-gunner!  I work on Mike Padgett also I had no idea they moved on our side of town!


----------



## Nate23 (Mar 4, 2007)

Anyone know about how much Duracoat charges to do a shotgun?


----------



## Nitro (Mar 4, 2007)

They charged $150.00 the last time I had one done. It's worth every cent.


----------

